# My 1st e-bay bump in the road



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I guess it was bound to happen eventually. A prospective buyer won an auction 
that I posted about 2 1/2 weeks ago but has not made payment. After more than a week I left him a message possibly thinking he had a personal situation as he had 100% rating with good feedback. 
This belief was strengthened as another seller left him positive feedback but requested payment in order to ship. 
Subsequently there were 3 positive feedbacks for good payment.
His most recent feedback however, although positive by another seller called him a dead beat for non-payment of two auctions that unfortunately were shipped in good faith. 
I've sent an additional message but have received no replies. I'll need to submit a claim with appropriate feedback to follow.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, unfortunately now you have to play the ebay game with full defense. Please tell me you didn't ship!?! You can always open a case through ebay. I've had to do it. It's a hassle but the honest guys prevail. Then realist it if you dare.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi GH, got your PM last nite & Thanks!!:thumbsup: Went racin' so got home late.
No, I have not shipped, nor did the seller who requested payment. Unfortunately
the 3rd seller shipped 2 sales in good faith w/o $$$. What seems unusual is why they each left him positive feedback?  (PS: Wally says Hi :wave


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Hi GH, got your PM last nite & Thanks!!:thumbsup: Went racin' so got home late.
> No, I have not shipped, nor did the seller who requested payment. Unfortunately
> the 3rd seller shipped 2 sales in good faith w/o $$$. What seems unusual is why they each left him positive feedback?  (PS: Wally says Hi :wave


Because you can`t leave negative feedback for a buyer. You have to post positive, Then tell the world what a deadbeat he is! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Vickers, I didn't realize that, unbelievable! That's positive only, not even neutral?
No wonder he has 100%


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Dyno Dom said:


> Vickers, I didn't realize that, unbelievable! That's positive only, not even neutral?
> No wonder he has 100%


Everyone that buys on ebay has 100%. I only buy, have never sold on ebay. I don't think it's a fair system where the buyer can leave negative feedback and the seller can't. When I buy items I pay as soon as I purchase; or find out I've won an auction. It's the way I'd want to be treated if I was selling.  Tetsuo.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gentlemen 
Wow I didn't know that, I only buy stuff on evil bay I have had pretty good luck so far that being said there been a couple sellers that should not be there they were scammers all
the way and E'BAY WOULD NOT LET ME leave any negative fed back, they want you to work it out, I felt like telling them you can't fix stupid, liars and scammers.
If I was a seller I'd never ever ship anything with out the money in my account first
it's not that I don't trust people but you have no idea who's trying to scam you 
One thing that bugs me is the shipping, why can they combine the shipping even add a buck or two, make the buyer have a good feeling about the buy, you would thing it would help with returning customers, I know if the seller wants/will work with me I'd come back again, the non combing fool no way I would ever come back.
Tell me sellers how do you feel about this practice

gt40


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

vickers83 said:


> Because you can`t leave negative feedback for a buyer. You have to post positive, Then tell the world what a deadbeat he is! :thumbsup:


Problem with this is that eBay considers them "False Positives" which aren't allowed and they'll be removed if the buyer complains about it, and then you get in trouble for posting it. Actually, it's best to not leave feedback for them at all. Opening an unpaid item claim against them is the worst a seller can do to dead beats, which doesn't sound like much, but if they get too many of them in a certain amount of time, their account is suspended atleast. To help protect yourself against this, be sure to set up bidder requirements for the items you list so you can reduce the number of dead beats that are able to bid and/or win them.. It's not much, but it helps some..


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*I buy and sell....*

Depending on the costs involved, I just move on.
Somebody bought two 1/43 Mustangs last week.... never paid and some guy bid and won two Matchbox trucks. Mustangs were $10 and the two trucks were $18.
More trouble than it's worth to even deal with it.
If it's ..... maybe $25, 30 or so.... I'll ask for the final listing fees back from ebay.
There are enough good people on it- to heck with the jerks.... and there are a bunch of them.
Ebay has a LOT of faults- amazes me that nobody has ever really challenged them.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Well I did follow up with a claim for non-pay but did not want to add to his 100%
positive reviews. An additional seller has most recently added 4 ++++ for,
you guessed it---NON PAY! Apparently he does have a history of a year & more
for a fondness to NOT pay, especially for multiple wins. He hails from Virginia Beach.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I sold one item on ebay. A cell phone, as soon as it was delivered the buyer claimed it was flawed. He got his money back and I got his broken screen put into my phone. 
ebay could care less after talking to them 5-6 times on the phone. I got a bad review and I can't say a word about it or him.

I'll never sell another item on ebay.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Was that recently?*

I think (THINK!) ebay has made some changes as that experience is (was?) not uncommon,
There was a "buyer always wins" vibe going on- I heard that from other sellers, anyway.
I think ebay may have mitigated some of that but not sure.
One aspect I know is to never keep money in Paypal as that is there "in" to your money.
They can't refund from your checking account, but they can refund/lock paypal $... I believe.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

You can not take money from paypal untill the item delivered. If the buyer opens a claim the minute the item is delivered you can not move that money from paypal your bank account.


----------



## 808popo (Sep 5, 2013)

I have come across several people that have bid on a item I was selling. Then never paid me. You can either go to your settings and make it automatic were if the person doesn't pay in two days. It automatically starts the process for you. Other option you do it yourself. After the process is started you have four days before they credit you the fees and you can relist the item.
As for the feedback part. Yes EBay did away with the negative feedback. You have to read the feedback from people. 

I also had one guy order a item and paid for it. The next day I went to pack up his item. I noticed that the person had cancelled the order. Good thing I didn't ship the item yet.

You also have to be care full if you ship International. USPS has no tracking system outside the US . Unless you ship to Canada . Canada you can track with the USPS.


----------



## urnuts (Jul 3, 2012)

*Interesting......*



RjAFX said:


> You can not take money from paypal untill the item delivered. If the buyer opens a claim the minute the item is delivered you can not move that money from paypal your bank account.


Did not know that.
One step forward and..... two back!
I keep wondering when eBay will "go too far" and things will catch up to them but, the reality is, until somebody challenges them- legitimately- I don't see that happening.

"You have to read the feedback from people" 
So are you saying that you can leave feedback as "positive" but write "never paid- do not trade with this guy"?


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Like I said ..... I'll never sell another item on ebay.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

"You have to read the feedback from people" 
So are you saying that you can leave feedback as "positive" but write "never paid- do not trade with this guy"?
Last edited by urnuts; Today at 07:47 PM..

Yes, UR not nuts but exactly correct, although the system certainly seems off kilter. 
He has a thing for bidding up items and if he's the hi-bidder, simply doesn't pay. Apparently he gives himself bonus points for destroying multiple sales from
a single seller.


----------



## RollinOlds442 (May 5, 2021)

HahaHa! Just joined Hobby Talk and who do I find on here??? Urnuts, whom I bought a NOC Peace Tank from on eBay!!! Thanks again and Happy Motoring. My worst eBay experience was getting an a production red, white and blue 'vette with a broken arm wire; the chassis didn't match also, as it was a flamethrower with the wires removed. Oh, well, the body isn't too pretty to not wanna run it and that's what I wanted, but the shipping from Germany was kinda pricey.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

RjAFX said:


> Like I said ..... I'll never sell another item on ebay.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to hobbytalk @RollinOlds442


----------

